# 3 car seats...



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow its a puzzle.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks snug, like a little hobbit hole, hope none of your little-uns are pesky little dwarves that cause mischief. Gotta keep your eyes on the road or else you might crash if distracted.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Do the front seats have to be that far forward for the center car seat to fit? I have to ride with the seat almost all the way back in the cruze, is about 2inches of rear footwell room.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I have a 17 month old son that likes to just scream and carry away when I am driving lol and my girlfriend is pregnant with twin boys that are due in January. Looking forward to it I guess! lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That looks like it'll be fun..lol congrats


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh trust me, I am really not all that excited lol especially when I have one that is already a huge handful that likes to throw his toys and food. lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> Oh trust me, I am really not all that excited lol especially when I have one that is already a huge handful that likes to throw his toys and food. lol


I've always wondered what a kid having a tauntrum would do if you also started to throw toys and food. An experiment might be in order. Only kidding!


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol... he thinks its funny, it isn't fun at all. haha he also screams his head off if he drops his toys. Sometimes it's unbearable. hah


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Three *Baby* car seats is what you mean. Then in the good old USA with 50 different states, have 50 different laws on this subject. Wonder what happens if you cross a state line, does your state laws apply or do you have to comply with the laws of that state you are driving in.

With a third grandkid on the way, created an interest in this subject. Understand in Wisconsin if say driving a Corvette with only one seat, are permitted to put a baby car seat in that front one and only seat. But totally unclear if you can only put two baby car seats in the rear seat, if you are permitted to put that third seat in the front.

Some states go by age, other by the physical dimensions and weight of the kid, would think this would be universal for all states, more confusion. Did measure the rear seat of our Cruze, 53.5", just as wide as even the most largest SUV's. But could use a tad more floor space.

Also carrying a yardstick as a rule, the smaller the kid, like these rear facing seats, the wider the seat with all that worthless crap on it. Still feel whoever design that POS safety belt should be shot after a long torture. And it doesn't make any difference if you lay out 30 or 300 bucks for a baby car seat, still the same piece of crap safety belts.

Cruze was not very kind in burying those clips so far deep in the pockets of the rear seat. Only way I can get those out is with a pair of long nose pliers. But we can get by, four year old is in a booster so would have to sit in the center. 18 month old would have to sit on the left hand side with me as the driver. New born on the right hand side with my much shorter wife. Those seats really stick out.

Thought about trading off my Supra for a Grand Caravan, can pick those up now for $20,500. But driving a min-van? It does have all the basics, dual air and cruise control, who cares about the rest. Still thinking it over.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, nice job squeezing those seats in there! I have to say I hate the rear facing seat right now. I have it in the middle but it takes up so much space that my front seats have to be push forward. It makes driving the 6M a bit awkward.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just remember, you're not supposed to share LATCH attachment points between car seats. IIRC it says so in the OM. They aren't designed for the extra loads that could occur in a crash.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I am 6'4 and don't have to have the seat all the way back I say probably 90% back. This isn't my picture since I don't get my Cruze until January. Well I guess I will find out the truth once I get it!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Good to know! I'll be buying my first car seat soon, glad to know one will fit let alone three!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Two youngest were born after that then new baby car seat law. GM designed their own rear facing seat, and even with high dealers marked up prices, was only 17 bucks to by one.

But from day one, two youngest were locked up in those seats. Became brainwashed from day one to fall asleep just minutes later. My grandkids are the same way, except for very long trips.

Then I encountered a brand new problem in teaching these kids how to drive that I never had before with the six kids before them. The instant they got behind the wheel, or shortly after, would fall asleep. What the heck, they were brainwashed from day one to do that. With my youngest daughter, took her five times to pass her driver's test. When she finally trained herself to stay awake.

Last one to teach was my youngest stepdaughter, she came a country where she didn't have to be tied up in a baby car seat.

One problem I had with all them after getting experience on back roads, was city driving, even after years from dropping them off at the same school, they didn't have the slightest idea how to get there. Guess they were also brain dead with that dreaded daily drive. Yet another was how to drive on an interstate, don't even teach or test that. 

Probably with interstates, we all have that problem, while the fastest way to get there, the most boring. Really hit home when that idiot in the White House came out and said 55 means 55. At that time, only 10% of the traffic was on interstates, where the real gas guzzling occurred in the cities where 90% of the driving was done.

To make that even worse, added a whole new bunch of traffic and stop signs. In my town we had three total traffic lights, today, I can't even count that high.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NickD said:


> With a third grandkid on the way, created an interest in this subject. Understand in Wisconsin if say driving a Corvette with only one seat, are permitted to put a baby car seat in that front one and only seat. But totally unclear if you can only put two baby car seats in the rear seat, if you are permitted to put that third seat in the front.


In NSW Australia no child under 12 is allowed in the front seat because in a collision the air bag can cause serious harm. No size is mentioned just age. Child seats are also out in the front. There is also a penalty if you smoke in a car with children in it.


----------

